# Krav Maga and KAPAP



## thetruth (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats the difference between Krav Maga and KAPAP?  From what I have seen it seems KAPAP is more military based.  They both suggest they are taught to various isreali military services. Is Krav Maga a watered down version on KAPAP in the same vain as somthing like Shotokan would be compared to an okinawan art like Goju?

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## CKM (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Truth,
Krav-Maga was the original Israeli regular army fighting system and not the special forces system they like to tought about. But it never evolved since it was invented. Kapap was invented by and for the Israeli counter-terrorist units. Lotar is what replaced Krav-Maga and is now the Israeli Army's national fighting system. Ive notice from Youtube videos that allot of Krav-Maga instructors have taken it upon themselves to ivolve the system by adding their own tecniques in the system. Which I believe is a good thing.

CKM
Commando Krav-Maga Inst.


----------



## rmuswell (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, I am really interested in these two styles, but was wondering, which would be more effective, I am stuck between a Commando KM (level 1/2) or the KAPAP level 1 course.

Which one do you think would be a better one to train to compliment the JuJitsu training when I move to Australia to open a club of my own?

Thanks in advance

Rich



CKM said:


> Hi Truth,
> Krav-Maga was the original Israeli regular army fighting system and not the special forces system they like to tought about. But it never evolved since it was invented. Kapap was invented by and for the Israeli counter-terrorist units. Lotar is what replaced Krav-Maga and is now the Israeli Army's national fighting system. Ive notice from Youtube videos that allot of Krav-Maga instructors have taken it upon themselves to ivolve the system by adding their own tecniques in the system. Which I believe is a good thing.
> 
> CKM
> Commando Krav-Maga Inst.


----------

